# Im looking for a nissan r34 gtt



## Joshhamblin1991 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey community.

I'm not used to looking into forms
I'm in the market for a r34 gtt.
Maximum budget is 25k
See what people have around
I know it's a little on the low side
How th market is now but maybe in Lucky.

It will also be for export to Gibraltar 🇬🇮 where I live

Thank you


----------

